# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Reincarnation Syndrome (Pop-culture Persona, Freeform RP)

## Dr.Gunsforhands

*The Premise*

A phenomenon called Reincarnation Syndrome has been at the center of a lot of rumors lately. Ostensibly, it's a sort of mental breakdown wherein a person one day suddenly decides that they are, or have been, someone else. Sometimes you hear voices, or your mind becomes filled with memories not your own. Sometimes it happens all at once, but sometimes it's a gradual thing, a whisper that grows louder and more persistent with time and that either grants you prescient wisdom or drives you mad. Sometimes, you hear, it even grants you real superpowers, or turns you into a monster.

There are already a number of interested parties out there trying to capture and kill people like you. You may already know that, if you're lucky. More likely, you've only met hints of it in dreams and nightmares, written off evidence to coincidence and hallucination, or simpler yet, perhaps your soul's conduits have thus far remained completely dormant.

Well, until today, obviously. Today, you've somehow merged your being with that of three figures from the various corners of popular myth and fiction, inheriting their powers and skills in the process. Some believe these beings to be echoes of your soul's past lives, psychic archetypes drawn from humanity's collective unconscious, or even demons with whom you've made unwitting contracts. Don't worry, though. The truth is way dumber than any of those.

In this adventure, you'll visit your favorite fantasy worlds! Explore the conduits that bind those worlds together! Uncover a conspiracy and thwart those imperial forces who would use your home as a launchpad from which to conquer the rest of the multiverse! Or... perhaps you're all more interested in conquering it for yourselves? I don't think I can realistically stop you, honestly.  :Small Tongue: 

*Character Creation*

Your player character (PC) has two parts:
1) 3 Reincarnations (RCs): A set of three fictional characters from any combination of games/movies/literature that you desire.
2) Your Original Character (OC): A normal(ish) human (or computer, or animal) whose name and background you choose and who wields the RCs' combined powers.

Okay, that's basically four parts, but it's two pretty distinct sections. To my recollection, while the OC is the character you're actually playing, most Reincarnation Wars players pick their three RCs first - that is kind of the selling point of the premise, after all! Then, make an OC who channels them in an interesting way. You can make an OC who's passive enough that you can effectively play as the RCs fighting for dominance in their personality, or you can occasionally play out the RC's giving the OC advice as voices in their head, or you can just play the OC as someone who never hears word one of these theoretical entities they got their powers from and just has to piece stuff together themselves. It works however you think is the most fun!

The powers of your RCs manifest however you think is most fun or intuitive for a given RC. Iconic costumes and equipment usually appear when you first merge, as do iconic physical traits, potentially in an interesting combination with the OC's original form. Mind that you might not be able to change back unless another of your RCs has a shapeshifting power of some sort.

The sheet will look something like this:

Name: Dr. Herztu P. Gunsforhands
Appearance: (a sentence about what we see when we look at your OC, for reference)
Concept: (a sentence or three about your OC's background and personality)
RC1: (First RC's name and the series their from)
- Vibe: (The RC's archetype as a character, for reference)
- Power: (The RC's archetype as a brick of powers, like "wizard" or "inventor," for reference)
RC2: 
- Vibe:
- Power:
RC3:
- Vibe:
- Power:

I'll be GMing, and the plan is to play by post here at GitP, in case it wasn't clear. So, feel free to start making characters or asking me about details I obviously forgot to mention!

And/or! Go bug Richard Ethan Davis and other would-be players in the Discord!

Edits with notes I forgot to mention:

- RW veterans are probably used to a rule saying you can't have two RCs who were alive in the same universe at the same time. This rule will not be enforced in Reincarnation Syndrome.
- Relatedly, two PCs can have copies of the same RC. They will likely be played as different interpretations of the character anyway, which in turn implies... something. Spoilers maybe?

----------


## ArlEammon

*Name*: Jacob Thomas Baker
*Appearance*: A blonde, hazel eyed Caucasian man. He's five foot ten, and has some extra padding. 
*Concept*: Jacob is a person is well known for his obsessions with fantasy stories. Some of them books, others video games and then there's mythology. Personality wise he is awkward socially, but usually has good intentions towards other people.  
*RC1*: The Devil (Abrahamic Religion/alternate universe though)
- *Vibe*: The Devil is Satan.
- *Power*: Battle Mage, this being was originally the first Archangel of God and arguably the greatest being in all Creation, second only to God. He was the most powerful, wise and beautiful of the angels. Until he fell from Heaven. He was called another name, Samael/Or Lucifer. Now, he is more regularly called "The Devil" by various religions. He has power over all magic, regardless of alignment, has the power to command wind and storm, shape shifting, and has obscenely good looks. He is intellectually superior to any Human being on Earth and as an angelic being is naturally physically superior. He may have the power to shapeshift into deadly creatures such as dragons. The Devil is also exceedingly cunning and charismatic.
*RC2:* Morgoth (Lord of the Rings)
- *Vibe*: The Devil
- *Power*: Battle Mage, Morgoth is the first Dark Lord of Arda. He has all the powers of nature and that of the Valar, the twelve god like beings of Arda. These powers include elemental magic, but also things such as corruption and alteration, so that he may "Create" and I use that term loosely, evil beings to serve him.
*RC3:* Set (Conan the Barbarian)
- *Vibe*: Serpent God AKA The Chaos Serpent
*- Power:* Battle Mage, Set has the power of Serpent Magic, and the power to mesmerize enemies. He has various powers over sorcery and is exceedingly charismatic. He is a monster that created and has command over many demons, including dragons. He is thought of as being the Great Old One Nyarlathotep, but that has never been proven. 

*Theme Song:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5b7tgkdFH0

----------


## k4rn0

*Name:* Yahya al-Dawla bin Uthman
*Appearance:* A nineteen year old young man with dark brown skin, brown eyes, black hair and standing at about 5.9 feet tall. 

*Concept:* 
A boy scarred by war, his family was killed during one of the many conflicts in the Middle East when he was still young. He was sent to an abusive orphanage where he was often mocked and bullied until he accidentally burnt it down when his powers awaken. Even since then, hes been on the run from many different groups who want him for his powers.

Yahya usually puts on a calm and carefree facade, hiding the conflicts and turmoil inside of him. Raised as a devout Muslim, Yahya struggled to reconcile his faith with his new-found powers and memories. His years wandering the conflict-ridden Middle East had also carved a mark on his psyche. Sometimes he would lapse into periods of brooding and dark thoughts. 

He mostly knew of his past lives through glimpses and memories.

*RC1:* Hyperion from Percy Jackson and the Olympians
- Vibe: The Greek Titan of the East and one of Kronos most loyal and powerful servants. In short, a very strong muscle-bound henchman. 
- Power: Hyperion is the Greek Titan of the East. He is very powerful, second only to Kronos himself in terms of battle prowess. Yahya naturally inheritted Hyperions physical capabilities. He has control over light and fire; setting himself on fire without negative consequence, sending blasts of flame, putting out flames with a wave of a hand, bathing himself in golden aura, etc. He could also walk on water and send telekinetic blast that could send a person flying through the air. 

*RC2:* Kurogiri from My Hero Academia
- Vibe: A loyal henchman of All for One and one of the most important members of the League of Villains. Kurogiri is, in reality, an artificial being created from the bodies and Quirks of others. 
- Power: He has the ability to manifest and manipulate dark fogs that can then act as portals to a point he wishes. He has to know the exact location of his portals exit, and can create multiple exit points. He also has some good grasp of tactics. 

*RC3:* Thufir Hawat from Dune.
- Vibe: A loyal servant of House Atreides who advices them on matters of strategy and politics, serving as Master of Assassin and mentor to young Paul Atreides, the protaginist of Dune. 
- Power: Thufir is a mentat, a living human computer capable of absorbing and processing huge amounts of data with heightened logical capabilities such as accelerated thought process and increase in memory capacity. Thufir can provide valuable insight into various matters.

----------


## Death Ward

*Name*: Justine _"Din"_ G. Scarlet

*Appearance*: A fairly fit yet slim girl in her twenties or so possessing bright red hair and eyes. Sometimes one could smell blood and ash around her despite no signs of burn marks or wounds being visible.

*Alternate Interpretation*: Red Blood Cell from Hataraku Saibou

*Concept*: 
Justine is a rather emotional individual, seeing fragments of her memories, incomplete as they were but slowly piecing them together. But generally is a nice person aside from the messy dumps of memory she has. But it doesn't mean that she does not possess all the capabilities of her past lives. She also possesses a bloodthirsty side of her coming from her life as Kotori but is subdued by Gebura's temper and lessons.Justine for the most part is a normal girl doing part time jobs every now and then to keep herself financially stable, but wasn't always been one as she was living the good old days as a delinquent, picking and usually winning most fights she gets herself in.


*RC1: Kali/Gebura from LC/LoR*
Vibe: Gebura is the classic tough girl, if taken to the extreme as she was forced to kill to survive in the hellscape of The City. While normally angry, experiencing certain things in her life had cooled this demeanor downPower: Her powers are that of a lightning fast bruiser who can dish out damage immensely and effectively without much in the way of slowing down. But is no means fragile as being thrown around buildings and dismembered is not enough to simply lay her down.


*RC2: Kotori Itsuka from DaL*
Vibe: Kotori Itsuka is a rather twofold character, being a loving sister who would do anything to help her friends and especially her brother. And a rather serious side as both a Spirit and Commander of Fraxinus which gives her military training and experience in the back lines.Power: She possesses a grab bag of powers mostly pertaining to the manipulation of fire, regeneration and many others via the power of her Territory.


*RC3: Kuuko from Haiyore Nyaruko San*
Vibe: Kuuko as a Cthughan, a species of fiery aliens based on the God "Cthugha" and part of the Space Defence Agency is weird by the standards of Earth. They tend to obsessed about weird things, especially romance.Power: Kuuko possesses even weirder sets of powers as she among other things: Can manipulate fire, have a fire form, possesses 'Space CQC' manifesting as unarmed and crowbat combat and the ability to summon alien defense laser drones to barrage her enemies from afar.

----------


## MagneticDragon

So. Question. While it says that normally, Iconic equipment, costumes and physical traits appear. If the character in question does not actually possess such powers, would there be no change?

As, considering the fact you said that ordinary animals can gain powers. I'm curious about playing an ordinary house-cat, that _looks_ like an ordinary house cat, that suddenly becomes incredibly powerful and cunning. Yet is still a house-cat in general. It seems like a fun twist to the normal formula.

----------


## RocknRollFTW

Two questions: First off, how frequently do you expect the players to post? Secondly, previous games of Reincarnation Wars had players developing RC's beyond the initial 3. Is that still the case here, or will our character's have only 3 RC's throughout the game?

----------


## ArlEammon

> Two questions: First off, how frequently do you expect the players to post? Secondly, previous games of Reincarnation Wars had players developing RC's beyond the initial 3. Is that still the case here, or will our character's have only 3 RC's throughout the game?


This is a good question.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Two questions: First off, how frequently do you expect the players to post? Secondly, previous games of Reincarnation Wars had players developing RC's beyond the initial 3. Is that still the case here, or will our character's have only 3 RC's throughout the game?


I'll do my best to post once a day at least, responding to any players who have posted since I checked last. I can't always do that, and I can't always predict when I can't. So, once a day is about the pace of the game, but if you only post every other day you won't miss too much.




> Secondly, previous games of Reincarnation Wars had players developing RC's beyond the initial 3. Is that still the case here, or will our character's have only 3 RC's throughout the game?


In my head, I was playing with the idea of making you all just stick with the three, but if the game goes on for a while you will probably all be craving some form of advancement. So, yeah, you can safely assume that you'll be merging with more RC's at some point.




> So. Question. While it says that normally, Iconic equipment, costumes and physical traits appear. If the character in question does not actually possess such powers, would there be no change?


Pretty much, unless you really want to make an exception for some reason.




> As, considering the fact you said that ordinary animals can gain powers. I'm curious about playing an ordinary house-cat, that _looks_ like an ordinary house cat, that suddenly becomes incredibly powerful and cunning. Yet is still a house-cat in general. It seems like a fun twist to the normal formula.


I would be quite happy to see someone do this, yes!

----------


## Corwin Icewolf

I posted in the discord, but I'll post her here too. Name: Alicia Matella 


Appearance: A 24 year old fair skinned woman with a full figure and long black hair. 
Concept: A girl who was always pretty ordinary. Maybe smarter than most, but she could never channel it into anything productive because she was frustrated with her limitations. She's just come to accept them when her past lives merge with her.

RC1: Voldemort (Harry Potter)
Vibe: Evil Wizard. 
Powers: Magic. Most frequently uses the killing curse and cruciatus curse. Is also capable of summoning Fiendfyre, a seemingly sentient flame that burns even magic resistant objects. Create Inferi(basically zombies) Many other spells. Also speaks parseltongue, meaning he can talk to snakes.

RC2: Orochimaru (Naruto)
Vibe: Transhumanist Shinobi
Powers: can "shed his skin" to heal wounds, transform into a giant 8 headed, 8 tailed snake. Has an immortal body. Has Kusanagi, a sword that can be controlled telekinetically. Impure world resurrection allows him to resurrect someone with all their abilities under his control, but requires more preparation than the other two's zombie making abilities. A variety of other Ninja-esque techniques.

RC3: Mannimarco (Elder Scrolls)
Vibe: God of Necromancy
Powers: can soul trap mortals, reanimate corpses as zombies, and other necromancer stuff.  *Shrugs*

----------


## Witherbrine26

I posted this in the Discord but I might as well put it here

Name: Liam Smith
Appearance: A man in his late 60's who had long brown hair and piercing blue eyes, he has bags under his eyes all the time and consistently slouches. His face is wrinkled while his hands are covered in burn scars.

Concept: A man who is tired, has seen much of what life has to offer and is disgusted by it. He wants to flip the status quo and offer freedom for everybody. The only two things that stay mostly the same are his love for cheese and fondness for Graz'zt.

He was born in a time when no one person really mattered. Nothing he ever did matter as laws both societal and natural pushed others down. However, since he has been seeing past incarnations and gaining their strength he is ready to do something about it.

RC1: October (Fallen London)
Vibe: Dream-Dwelling Revolutionary 
Powers: Can travel into dreams, bring others into her dream realm which she has power over, and can trap beings within the dream realm.

RC2: Sheogorath (Elder Scrolls)
Vibe: God of Madness
Powers: Can craft powerful artifacts, curse people with madness, transmute people and objects, shapeshift and teleport

RC3: Iggwilv (Forgotten Realms)
Vibe: Ancient Archfey
Powers: Is a powerful witch whose specialties lie in summoning fiends, planar exploration, and necromancy, she also has command over lesser fey and is an Archfey with the nemesis of Graz'zt

----------


## RocknRollFTW

So I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with the posting rate, but my mind kept coming back to this game, especially once I had a character concept I really liked, so I decided to throw down this application, even if I don't actually play.

Dr.Gunsforhands, how you planning to handle power scaling? Because I'm not the most powerful PC at the moment, and that says a lot about the other PC's.*Name*: Wendy LaCroix

*Appearance*: Wendy is a thin Caucasian woman seemingly in her 30's, with long platinum blonde hair and pale blue eyes. Her outfits vary wildly; depending on her mood, her style can be regal, or skimpy, or practical, or anything else. Her skin is unblemished except for a single scar on her chest, right over her heart, resembling a gunshot wound.

*Concept*: Wendy LaCroix doesn't truly exist. Whoever she was is gone now, leaving a vessel for the souls within her. when you're speaking to her, you're speaking to whoever currently has the most influence over her. This causes her personality to shift wildly, not only from day-to-day but also moment-to-moment if her past lives are in disagreement.

*RC1*: Trish (Devil May Cry)
- *Vibe*: A demon in the shape of a woman, Trish was originally created as an enemy of humanity, but in time she came to learn human compassion and switched sides, becoming an opponent of evil demons across the world. A laid-back free spirit with a flirty & showy streak, Trish does what she wants when she wants.
- *Power*: Trish's strength and speed are superior to a normal humans, having once thrown a motorcycle without strain. She's also highly skilled in unarmed combat and marksmanship, fighting mainly with punches, kicks, and a pair of pistols. Finally, Trish is able to generate and control electricity, which she mainly uses to enhance her other attacks.

*RC2*: Shizuka Hio (Vampire Knight)
- *Vibe*: A vampire of noble blood among her kind, Shizuka spent most of her life locked with a gilded cage for fear of her family's madness. She escaped her prison with the man she loved, only for him to be slain soon afterward by a pair of vampire hunters. Desiring vengeance against the one who sent the hunters after him, Shizuka sought power for this purpose but died before she could obtain her revenge. An elegant noblewoman with a calm & composed demeanor, Shizuka is at heart a lonely woman turned cold by her life's misfortunes.
- *Power*: As a pureblood vampire, Shizuka is almost completely immortal, able to heal from just about any wound not from another vampire or specially crafted anti-vampire weapons. Those bitten by her fangs transform into weaker vampires themselves; she can control these vampires, even possessing them if need be.

*RC3*: Chai Xianghua (Soulcalibur 6)
- *Vibe*: The only female member of the Ming Emperor's personal guard, Xianghua is a kind and cheerful young woman with a childish side, which belies the great levels of determination she possess. 
- *Power*: Xianghua is a master swordswoman, using quick and graceful sword fighting style she learned from her mother. She once wielded the Krita-Yuga, which in truth is the holy sword Soul Calibur, however she lost the sword after a great battle.

----------


## ArlEammon

> So I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with the posting rate, but my mind kept coming back to this game, especially once I had a character concept I really liked, so I decided to throw down this application, even if I don't actually play.
> 
> Dr.Gunsforhands, how you planning to handle power scaling? Because I'm not the most powerful PC at the moment, and that says a lot about the other PC's.*Name*: Wendy LaCroix
> 
> *Appearance*: Wendy is a thin Caucasian woman seemingly in her 30's, with long platinum blonde hair and pale blue eyes. Her outfits vary wildly; depending on her mood, her style can be regal, or skimpy, or practical, or anything else. Her skin is unblemished except for a single scar on her chest, right over her heart, resembling a gunshot wound.
> 
> *Concept*: Wendy LaCroix doesn't truly exist. Whoever she was is gone now, leaving a vessel for the souls within her. when you're speaking to her, you're speaking to whoever currently has the most influence over her. This causes her personality to shift wildly, not only from day-to-day but also moment-to-moment if her past lives are in disagreement.
> 
> *RC1*: Trish (Devil May Cry)
> ...


Just FYI, although you're right about your character not being the most powerful, since I might be allowed to keep my past lives as is, I plan on playing this safely and fairly towards the other players.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Dr.Gunsforhands, how you planning to handle power scaling? Because I'm not the most powerful PC at the moment, and that says a lot about the other PC's.


Short answer: Self-policing.

*Spoiler: Long Answer*
Show

 I am deliberately taking a laissez-faire approach to PCs' power levels in this game. This is mostly for selfish reasons, admittedly. 

First, I want to break my bad habit of trying to compete with the players. The last time I tried to GM this, I was worried that I wasn't providing enough resistance to make the story interesting, but in truth you all have the tools to make things interesting on your own. I just need to step back and let you do it.

Second, I don't want to imply that you are competing with one another at all. I am not as media-savvy as most of you, so if you ever get into PVP or have a disagreement about how a scene should go, I wouldn't be able to adjudicate it in the best of times. You'll have to work out such conflicts OOC.

Third, power is subjective and meaningless without context. Rich puts this better in his Fast Food Worker post, but if what you want is to describe your PC dancing her way through a dramatic sword fight, then the ability to vaporize a galaxy with a snap of her fingers is probably worse than useless to you.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Short answer: Self-policing.
> 
> Long answer: I am deliberately taking a laissez-faire approach to PCs' power levels in this game. This is mostly for selfish reasons, admittedly. 
> 
> First, I want to break my bad habit of trying to compete with the players. The last time I tried to GM this, I was worried that I wasn't providing enough resistance to make the story interesting, but in truth you all have the tools to make things interesting on your own. I just need to step back and let you do it.
> 
> Second, I don't want to imply that you are competing with one another at all. I am not as media-savvy as most of you, so if you ever get into PVP or have a disagreement about how a scene should go, I wouldn't be able to adjudicate it in the best of times. You'll have to work out such conflicts OOC.
> 
> Third, power is subjective and meaningless without context. Rich puts this better in his Fast Food Worker post, but if what you want is to describe your PC dancing her way through a dramatic sword fight, then the ability to vaporize a galaxy with a snap of her fingers is probably worse than useless to you.


I will add, based on Dr.Gunsforhands answer, that I will not take advantage of my past live's general raw force to just steam roll all the enemies of the game, or steal the show, so to speak, and make everyone else look lame by comparison. 

I have plausible reasons why even my characters, whom I deem as the most powerful in the role play, can be played cautiously, and to my satisfaction, without sacrificing anything in the sense of fun for either the players or myself.

----------


## NineOfSpades

Here is my character sheet for Aisling Murphy, Hero With A Thousand Faces. Its...rather long, but thats just because I ended up doing way more detail than was needed.

*Spoiler: Character Picture*
Show





*Reincarnations*
The Sole Survivor (Fallout 4)
The Last Dragonborn (The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim)
The Fateless One (Kingdoms Of Amular: Reckoning)

----------


## ArlEammon



----------


## NineOfSpades

Was that a comment on having a diverse and well equipped set of skills, or a threat?

----------


## ArlEammon

> Was that a comment on having a diverse and well equipped set of skills, or a threat?


It's about today being the time of game start.

----------


## souffle_girl

Could be interested if there's still a spot. I have a concept and power set, just need to hash out the last details.
I have a question though: how obscure can the source material be? Because in my case, 2 out of 3 RCs are very obscure.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Could be interested if there's still a spot. I have a concept and power set, just need to hash out the last details.
> I have a question though: how obscure can the source material be? Because in my case, 2 out of 3 RCs are very obscure.


If you don't mind me asking, who are they? I have some interest in obscure media myself.

----------


## souffle_girl

> If you don't mind me asking, who are they? I have some interest in obscure media myself.


Konoko, from Oni, an early '00s action videogame, and Artisia, from the Italian comic Nathan Never (which was probably never translated out of Italian)

Still not sure about the third, but she might be Ruby Rose from RWBY.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Konoko, from Oni, an early '00s action videogame, and Artisia, from the Italian comic Nathan Never (which was probably never translated out of Italian)
> 
> Still not sure about the third, but she might be Ruby Rose from RWBY.


Sounds very interesting. What's Artisia capable of?

----------


## souffle_girl

> Sounds very interesting. What's Artisia capable of?


Mainly telepathy and telekinesis, but she's a Borg-like creature which, supposedly, can interface directly with machines and/or sprout mechanical wings/tentacles/whatever the plot requires. She only does that once though, at the very end of the only narrative arc where she's protagonist, possibly because she's far more human than her peers. Also, at some point she has an evil AU version that's an obvious ripoff of the Queen of Blades from StarCraft.

EDIT: now that I think about it, she's the only character to have, in lore, found and communed with the Heart of Arret, the focal point of the multiverse that basically grants a telepath admin privileges on every world. Might or might not be relevant to the plot, considering what this game is about.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Mainly telepathy and telekinesis, but she's a Borg-like creature which, supposedly, can interface directly with machines and/or sprout mechanical wings/tentacles/whatever the plot requires. She only does that once though, at the very end of the only narrative arc where she's protagonist, possibly because she's far more human than her peers. Also, at some point she has an evil AU version that's an obvious ripoff of the Queen of Blades from StarCraft.



That's very interesting. Just in case you were wondering, I'm sure we have at the very least one more spot for you. I'm pretty sure Doctor Guns for Hands is going to say yes.

----------


## souffle_girl

Name: Kate Schaeffer

Appearance: Kate looks like a mix of her own and her RC's appearances. She's in her early twenties, has Konoko's purple hair, wavy like Artisia's, Ruby's complexion and silver eyes, that glow bright pink-purple when supercharged or activating her power (like Konoko's). Like Artisia, she has circuitry running under her skin. She can pass for a regular human with some makeup, but doesn't usually bother to.

Concept: Quirky, nerdy and artsy kid with a very productive imagination, who grew up with "imaginary friends". Her RCs manifest themselves in her mind mostly through vivid dreams and visions, they're not coherent personalities. Graphic designer and webcomic artist.

- RC1: Ann Never/Artisia (Nathan Never)
- Vibe: very powerful telepath with childhood trauma, grew up to become interstellar guerrilla fighter against human/machine hybrids (explicitly inspired by the Borg). After being turned into a hybrid herself and after her father shut off their hive mind, she went on to become a successful politician and mended the divide between the hybrids and vanilla humans. Thoughtful, patient and empathetic.
- Power: Telepathy, telekinesis, precognition. In one occasion, she was shown harnessing the power of her body's machines to sprout wings and wire-tentacles.

- RC2: Ruby Rose (RWBY)
- Vibe: Teenage monster hunter. Very quick, predominantly melee fighter. Determined and optimistic leader.
- Power: super fast, semi-incorporeal dashing. Can destroy monsters with energy blasts, but has little to no control on it. Proficient fighter. Carries a convertible scythe/sniper rifle, which despite being iconic Kate has no access to.

- RC3: Mai Hasegawa/Konoko (Oni)
- Vibe: cyberpunk rogue supercop, foiled a worldwide conspiracy and toppled a huge criminal syndacate.
- Power: super strength and resilience thanks to being host to an artificial organ. Highly skilled hand to hand fighter, investigative training. Implied in-game that the organ could eventually turn her into a mutant monster.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Yep, everyone is good! Welcome aboard, souffle_girl!

Here is the OOC thread! It may just end up being a reference sheet repository since most of our chat will likely be in discord. I'll make the first IC post soonish, probably tomorrow.

----------


## niw18

are you looking for players still

----------


## ArlEammon

> are you looking for players still


We might be able to take one or two more. I'd honestly get a character sheet up in case the answer's yes. You might not get a reply until Monday though.

----------


## niw18

Name: Austin Shimazaki 

Appearance:  He is a very muscular dense athletic body due to all self-training that he puts himself through. He stands at  5 feet 9 inches tall and 168 pounds. He has curly hair that is long enough to just cover his ears and is greyish-white in color.  his body is marked with scars from all fights he has gotten into with only his face not having a scar at all. He has a mixture of features from his shared heritages from his Asian mother and   American father 

Concept: a quiet keep to himself teenager that is really a rough dangerous fighting machine 

- RC1: Ayumu Aikawa (Is this a Zombie?)
- Vibe: high school student killed and brought back to life as a zombie that  fights with alongside the necromancer resurrected him 
- Power: Regenerative Immortality, Superhuman Strength, Detachable Limbs, Magic Absorption, Magical Garment Girl powers, Black Mist Manipulation

- RC2: baki Hanma (Baki)
- Vibe: Teenager trained to be a fighter since childhood fights get stronger to surpass his father and become strongest in the world
- Power: Superhuman Physiology (Superhuman  strength, Agility, Stamina, Endurance, Durability, Reflexes, Speed) Demon Face, Master Mixed Martial Artist, Endorphin Control, vast fighting techniques

- RC3: Stick (marvel 616)
- Vibe: anti-demon worshiping  master of martial art and unnatural way of sensing the world 
- Power: Radar Sense, Sonar Simulation, Heightened Senses (all but sight), Chi Manipulation, Astral projection, Martial Arts grandmaster, Weapons Master (stick/staff)

----------


## PrinceNoctisXV

Name: Lucy Carlson
Appearence: Long brown hair,blue eyes,20 years old
Concept: A young shop clerk who works in a costume store part time and studies in college
Latetly, she's been having dreams of being in worlds which have to do with her favorite games and anime.

RC1: Noctis Lucis Caelum ( Final Fantasy XV)
Vibe: Chosen prince 
Power: Battle mage. Can wield swords,great swords,lances,daggers,firearms and use spells.

RC2: Zenitsu Agatsuma( Demon Slayer)
Vibe: Cowardly,anxious and lovesick young swordman with thunder abilities.
Power: Has learnec only two Thunder breathing techniques:
First form: Thunderclap and flash
Seventh form: Flaming thunder god
Enhanced hearing

RC3: Rinoa Heartilly (Final Fantasy VIII)
Vibe: Sorceress and rebel
Power: Can cast and conjure magic.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Name: Austin Shimazaki 
> 
> Appearance:  He is a very muscular dense athletic body due to all self-training that he puts himself through. He stands at  5 feet 9 inches tall and 168 pounds. He has curly hair that is long enough to just cover his ears and is greyish-white in color.  his body is marked with scars from all fights he has gotten into with only his face not having a scar at all. He has a mixture of features from his shared heritages from his Asian mother and   American father 
> 
> Concept: a quiet keep to himself teenager that is really a rough dangerous fighting machine 
> 
> - RC1: Ayumu Aikawa (Is this a Zombie?)
> - Vibe: high school student killed and brought back to life as a zombie that  fights with alongside the necromancer resurrected him 
> - Power: Regenerative Immortality, Superhuman Strength, Detachable Limbs, Magic Absorption, Magical Garment Girl powers, Black Mist Manipulation
> ...





> Name: Lucy Carlson
> Appearence: Long brown hair,blue eyes,20 years old
> Concept: A young shop clerk who works in a costume store part time and studies in college
> Latetly, she's been having dreams of being in worlds which have to do with her favorite games and anime.
> 
> RC1: Noctis Lucis Caelum ( Final Fantasy XV)
> Vibe: Chosen prince 
> Power: Battle mage. Can wield swords,great swords,lances,daggers,firearms and use spells.
> 
> ...


Both of you might want to get into the Discord for faster recruiting.

----------


## Aleph Null

So, the discord link is expired...

That said, I'm really interested in this idea, so I'd like an invite...

----------


## ArlEammon

> So, the discord link is expired...
> 
> That said, I'm really interested in this idea, so I'd like an invite...


https://discord.gg/kRwse8an

@PrimaNoctisXV , @niw18

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'm closing recruitment here before this gets out of hand.

Lucy, Austin and Nebula are all good, so niw, Noctis and AN: Please join the Discord and repost your sheets in the OOC thread.

----------


## PrinceNoctisXV

Heading there right now! :) ( the OOC sheet I mean)
I'll check out the Discord tommorow.

----------


## ArlEammon

I'm just bumping this just in case we have players leaving and never coming back.

----------


## gawwy

how are yall going for players?

----------


## ArlEammon

> how are yall going for players?


I'll ask if you can join

----------

